# Fischbestimmung



## jochen (17. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

Ich bitte um Fischbestimmung,

diesen Fisch sehe ich seit etwa drei Wochen in unseren Teich, ich nehme an das in die eigenen oder die Nachbarskinder eingesetzt haben... 

Wenn ich die Kiddis danach frage tritt mir ein eisiges Schweigen entgegen..., oder phantasievolle Geschichten, der Fisch musste gerettet werden usw., naja wie auch immer, jetzt ist er im Teich. 

Nun zu seinem Verhalten,

am Tag sonnt er sich immer an der selben Stelle, im Flachwasser, ab und zu macht er kurze, blitzschnelle Bewegungen, dreht eine Runde im Teich und sonnt sich wieder wie versteinert für fünf Minuten an gewohnter Stelle.

Angst scheint er nicht zu kennen, er hält die Attaken eines Stichlingsmännchen (Befindet sich gerade beim Nestbau) entgegen, ohne Furcht, und bläst sogar zum Gegenangriff, und das soll was heisen.

Ich habe ansonsten nur __ Stichlinge im Teich, die kleinen lässt er in Ruhe, ist nicht aggresiv, nur eben, wenn das Stichlingsmännchen angreift.

An den Pflanzen habe ich in noch nie fressen sehen.

Kurz vor der Dämmerung erwacht er, zieht ruhelos seine Kreise im Teich, etwa 10 cm. unter der Wasseroberfläche, und angelt sich jedes Insekt das sich in den Teich verirrt hat, springt aber nicht dabei. Das dauert bis es dunkel wird.

Achso er ist so schätzungsweise 12 cm lang.

Ich hab mal in meinen Gartenteichatlas nachgeschlagen, könnte das eine oder ein __ Hasel sein?


----------



## Findling (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

Hallo Jochen,

das lässt sich nach diesen beiden Fotos sehr schwer beurteilen. Die tief gegabelte Schwanzflosse würde jedenfalls nicht dagegen sprechen. Aber auf den Bildern sieht es so aus, als ob die Rückenflosse etwas weit hinten ansetzen würde, beim __ Hasel sollte der vordere Ansatz der Rückenflosse und der vordere Ansatz der Brustflosse senkrecht übereinander stehen.

Auch scheint mir auf den Bildern die Rückenflosse vorne oben leicht abgerundet zu sein, beim Hasel ist sie eher "kantig". Der/die Hasel ist eigentlich ein geselliger Oberflächenfisch in schnellen Fließgewässern. Wo können die Kinder den Fisch denn her haben?

Eine Alternative könnte ein __ Döbel oder auch ein __ Nerfling(__ Orfe) sein.

Günstig wäre es, wenn du ein Bild einstellen könntest, auf dem der Fisch mehr von der Seite zu sehen ist. So schräg von oben ist auch nicht erkennbar, ob der Fisch von der Körperform her mehr "hochrückig" oder eher "spindelförmig" ist.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

Hi Jochen,

sieht nach einem kleinen __ Döbel aus. dafür spricht auch das Verhalten (lässig der Sonne rumdümpeln und leckere Insekten von der Oberfläche schnappen - meist macht es dann richtig plopp (zumindest wenn die Döbel und ihr Maul größer werden). Die Afterflosse scheint ja auch eine Wölbung nach außen zu haben. Ebenfalls die leichte Netzzeichnung der großen Schuppen, allerdings sieht der Kopf etwas zu schmal für einen Döbel aus. Für einen __ Aland (__ Orfe) sind die Schuppen zu groß.
Ist aber jedenfalls ein Mitglied der Leuciscus-Weißfischegruppe

MfG Frank


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

Hi.

Also ich tendiere zu __ Döbel. Aber was mich an dem Fisch stört ist, das die Bauchflossen und die Afterflosse kein bißchen rötlich gefärbt sind, die beim Döbel ja richtig schön rot sein können. Auch kleine Döbel besitzen schon ein wenig rötliche Bauch- und Afterflossen.

__ Aland/__ Orfe schließe ich aus, da sie eine konkave Rücken- und Afterflosse haben. Dieser Fisch hat eindeutig konvexe.


Ich würde also sagen das es ein kleiner Döbel ist, immerhin sind Bauch- und Afterflossen ja schon etwas gelblich. Da scheint die Rotfärbung erst noch zu kommen.


Große Döbel fressen übrigens auch Fische. Ob er deine __ Stichlinge wegen den Stacheln in Ruhe lässt, kann ich dir aber nicht sagen.




Gruß
Mirko


----------



## jochen (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

Hallo,

erstmal vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Ich habe nochmals versucht einigermaßen brauchbare Bilder zu schießen, ist nicht so einfach wegen den Spiegelungen an der Teichoberfläche.

Ich habe mir den Fisch nach euren Antworten noch einmal genau angeschaut..

Ich konnte keine Rotfärbung der Flossen erkennen, sie sind eher transparent, mit leichter Gelbfärbung.
Die Rückenflosse ist abgerundet, nach hinten gezogen, nicht kantig.
Der Fisch ist spindelförmig, auf keinen Fall hochrückig.
Der Fisch kann nur aus unseren Flüsschen stammen das durch die Stadt fließt.
(schnell fließendes Mittelgebirgsflüsschen, mit einigen Staustufen, sehr sauber mit viel Sauerstoff...Krebse fühlen sich darin pudelwohl)

  

Hier ein Bild das stark verzerrt ist, da ich es sehr knapp über der Wasseroberfläche fotografiert habe, ich will damit nur andeutet das der Fisch spindelförmig ist.... etwa 12cm. lang und höchstens 1,5cm hoch

 

Ich habe den Fisch vorhin meinen Arbeitskollegen gezeigt der Angler ist, seine knappe Antwort war...Weißfisch....nur was für einer.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

Hi Jochen,

eindeutig ein __ Döbel der neuen Bildern nach zu Urteilen (die Flossen (Bauch- Afterflosse) werden beim Döbel fleischfarben bis leicht rötlich - mit 12 cm ist der ja noch bei weitem nicht komplett ausgefärbt, meine 6-7 cm langen von letzten Jahr sind noch komplett silbern). Auf dem Foto schräg von vorne ist schön das große Maul zu erkennen (wenn ein großer Döbel das aufreißt kann so mancher Karpfen blass vor Neid werden). __ Hasel sind hochrückiger, nicht rund im Querschnitt. Vorkommen tun Döbel von der Forellenregion bis in die __ Brassen- und __ Kaulbarsch-Flunderregion (vertragen problemlos kaltes und warmes). Mal sehen ob ich meinen dicken mal an die Angel bekomme um sein Foto in die Fischliste zu setzen.

MfG Frank


----------



## jochen (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

Hallo Frank,

Danke für deine Antwort, 

kann ich den __ Döbel in meinen Teich lassen, oder richtet er mir zu viel Schaden an, er wird ja ziemlich groß, mein Teich hat nur 8000ltr. und 15m², nächste Woche lasse ich den Teich komplett ab um Substrat, Pflanzen und Deko einzubringen.
Später plane ich mal mit Stichlingen, die schon im Teich sind, Sarasa __ Shubunkin, __ Moderlieschen und vielleicht wenn der Teich eingefahren ist mal Krebse.
Für die Babyreduzierung dachte ich an Sonnenbarsch, oder wäre der Döbel eine alternative dazu?


----------



## Findling (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

Hallo Jochen,

nach den neuen Bildern schließe ich mich Frank an. Eindeutig ein __ Döbel.

Die __ Orfe fällt weg, da der Fisch wie du schreibst nicht hochrückig sondern spindelförmig ist. Der/die __ Hasel kann es auch nicht mehr sein, da auf dem neuen Bild das große, endständige Maul deutlich zu erkennen ist. Hasel haben ein kleines Maul.

Vorerst hätte ich keine Bedenken, ihn im Teich zu belassen. Die Entwicklung zum "Raubfisch" kommt erst in einigen Jahren. Wenn du derartiges beobachtest, ist er im Spätsommer/Herbst relativ leicht mit Weintrauben als Köder zu fangen (evtl auch schon früher im Jahr mit Kirschen). Zumindest behaupten das die Angler... 

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## jochen (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

Hallo Manfred,

Dann wird vorerst der __ Döbel im Teich gelassen, wenn er zu gefräßig wird, werden ein paar Kirschen gepfückt... 

Besten Dank für Alle Schreiber zu dieser Frage...


----------



## llmeyerll (6. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*



			
				Findling schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jochen,
> 
> nach den neuen Bildern schließe ich mich Frank an. Eindeutig ein __ Döbel.
> 
> ...



Mit Früchten lässt er sich nur fangen wenn der entsprechende Fruchtbaum am gewässer steht und früchte regelmässig ins wasserfallen und der fisch dran gewöhnt ist! Dann ist es ein Topköder!  Sonst tut es auch ein fischpellet oder alles an insektenkram!


Ein Döbel wächst in einem so kleinen Teich nicht allzu schnell ab.....fängt aber früh an zurauben nach fischbrut und larven...


----------



## jochen (6. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

Hallo marley,





			
				marley schrieb:
			
		

> Ein __ Döbel wächst in einem so kleinen Teich nicht allzu schnell ab.....fängt aber früh an zurauben nach fischbrut und larven...



Dann habe ich dann ja den richtigen Jäger für meine evtl. Fischbabys schon im Teich..., und für anderes Getiers habe ich ja noch meinen 800ltr. Miniteich. 

Danke für deine Antwort...


----------

